# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Gleiten...

## rolf_ne

...die wohl immer wieder kehrende Frage,.....

Ich wiege ca. 98 Kg, hab ein 2009er Mistaral Malibu 180L. jaja, eher ein Anfnger Board aber fr die ca. 5-8 Tage die ich im Jahr zum Surfen komme und auch die Tatsache das das meine Frau und mein Sohn das Brett auch mal benutzen wollen hat mich zum kauf dieses doch eher greren Bretts veranlasst. Zudem die Tatsache das ich mit meinem Krpergewicht gar nicht viel weniger Volumen vertragen kann...

hab momentan noch ein etwas lteres 5,7er Segel.
Denke das in dieser Kombination das gleiten eher unwahrscheinlich ist oder?

Welches Segel wrdet Ihr empfehlen?

----------


## Amerigo

9.5-10.5 m2 bringen dich mit 100KG bei 3-4 Bft ins Gleiten. Darunter chancenlos.

Severne Code Red, NP V8, Gaastra Plasma ... irgendsowas. Ist nur die Frage, ob der Mistral Malibu solche Segel trgt. Eher nicht, wrde ich schtzen. Da wre der Mistral Explosion 161 vielleicht die bessere Wahl gewesen.

Gruss

David

----------


## rolf_ne

Also das Malibu kann laut Hersteller bis 8,3 vertragen. Sollte das nicht reichen bei 4-5 Bft?

Andere Frage: Bis zu welcher Windstrke lsst sich so ein groes Teil fahren ?

----------


## brewcrew

moin Rolf..
da du ja _nur_ 98 kg wiegst und damit 10 weniger als ich  :Wink:  ...besteht noch Hoffnung...

ich habe mein Wiedereinstiegsbrett (Hifly Madd 165)...jetzt immer noch als Schwachwindplanke....

ab 4 bft (drunter machts wenig sinn, bzw. muss man bei unseren gewicht ne mordsmaterialschlacht betreiben) bin ich mit nem 8.5er Frhgleitsegel (Sailloft Traction) unterwegs...bissrl anpumpen und los gehts... derartige Scheunentore zu bewegen (shiften) ist nicht wirklich schn...aber besser als nicht gleiten allemal...wie sich nen 10.5er anfhlt...mcht ich garnicht wissen...

...nen 5.7er zu fahren auf 180 liter...geht auch, gleitet dann irgendwo ab 5.5 oder 6bft...da sind dann andere _normale_ fahrer mit 4.7 und 100l weniger Volumen unterwegs...
und aufgrund des Volumens im Heckbereich wirds dann wahrscheinlich auch nen Ritt auf ner Colakiste...Kontrolle sieht anders aus...

Fhr Dich wrden m.E ein Segel um die 7m und eins um 8.5m Sinn machen. Die gehen dann mit Chance beide auf nem 490er Mast und passen in eine Gabel .
Welche Shop's sind fr dich in erreichbarer Nhe? Knnen diese ggf. Testmaterial zur Verfgung stellen und bei der Beratung helfen?

gruss Thomas

btw:welche Segelgrsse(n) gedachtest Du den Frau und Sohn(Anfnger?) in die Hand zu drcken... Deine Gewichtsklasse werden sie ja wohl nicht haben ???  :Big Smile:

----------


## Amerigo

> Also das Malibu kann laut Hersteller bis 8,3 vertragen. Sollte das nicht reichen bei 4-5 Bft?
> 
> Andere Frage: Bis zu welcher Windstrke lsst sich so ein groes Teil fahren ?



Das sind Welten.

3 Bft: 7-10 Knoten
4 Bft: 11-15 Knoten
5 Bft: 16-21 Knoten

Schau dir das mal an, fr dich gilt eher die rote Linie:

(c) www.gardasurf.info

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, dass ab 5 Bft ein so grosses Board (180L) keinen Spass mehr macht. Und die obere Grafik zeigt auch, dass du unterhalb von 15 Knoten in dieser Kombi nicht ins Gleiten kommen wirst. Ein Anfnger braucht brigens immer einiges mehr Wind, um erste Gleiterfolge zu haben.

Gruss

David

----------


## tigger1983

naja ich wrde bei der tabelle mal locker en bft draufschlagen...
mit nem 6,5 komm ich mit 65kg bei 3bft wohl eher nicht ins gleiten... Da muss es schon ne Anfang 4 haben. Und wirklich spass macht das dann auch nicht. Ist dann bei see bedingungen mehr so ein in die schlaufen rein und wieder raus...

----------


## brewcrew

...schicke Tabelle...nur mal so aus Neugier...auf welche Brettgre / Typ bezieht sich die Tabelle bei der jeweiligen KG / m Kurve ???

----------


## Amerigo

> ...schicke Tabelle...nur mal so aus Neugier...auf welche Brettgre / Typ bezieht sich die Tabelle bei der jeweiligen KG / m Kurve ???



Hier, ganz unten: http://www.windsurf-scout.de/windsur...egel_sails.htm

Also etwa 160L fr den Thread-Ersteller.

Gruss

David

----------


## rolf_ne

So,..

hab mir dann ein Sailloft 8,5 zugelegt und bin gerade am isselmeer in NL,gestern schon mal bei 2-3 bft gestestet, zieht ganz gut....

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch die ntige Fahrtechnik bzw. der Kniff mit der Belastung/Fustellung um ins gleiten zu kommen.

Mal ne Frage: Weis jemand ob es zwichen dem 2008 und dem 2009 Traction unterschiede gib (bis auf die Farbe und die Reissverschlssen in der Masttasche an dem Cambern) ?

----------


## Syncro

> naja ich wrde bei der tabelle mal locker en bft draufschlagen...
> mit nem 6,5 komm ich mit 65kg bei 3bft wohl eher nicht ins gleiten... Da muss es schon ne Anfang 4 haben. Und wirklich spass macht das dann auch nicht. Ist dann bei see bedingungen mehr so ein in die schlaufen rein und wieder raus...



ich(genau 65kg) brauch mit 7.2 und 145l 3bft und da muss man schon stark pumpen und weit abfallen. da es fr 160l ist: das macht da auch keinen unterschied mehr, auer dass das anpumpen um einiges schwerer wird

----------

